# Squat in Bristol



## Anagor (Mar 17, 2016)

Just a few random photos taken at our squat in Bristol. I chose photos without any people visible cause I would only post those if I have the permission by the people to do so. Perhaps I will add photos later ...








We had power and water and working toilets:





Kept it locked:






Downstairs:






Upstairs:






Evem clothes hooks:






Don't know where that came from, but cool:






In the end, lots of graffitti:





As said, will add some more photos soon, have to sort them out ...


----------



## Odin (Mar 17, 2016)

I have to say... @Anagor that looks like a great place to crash for a while. I hope the group can keep the spirit going. Good luck to all.


----------



## Dmac (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow, this is possibly the cleanest and nicest squat pictures I have seen! Hope you keep it for a long time, and that some douche doesn't blow it up.


----------

